# End of an era.... Thx Old Dominion truck line...



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Well driving Wednesday morning... I had the thrill of being plowed thru by a semi from old Dominion truck line doing about 60 mph .. the BMW is done... But!! It's not my fault and I assure you I will be purchasing a better replacement at their expense .. already got an attorney on the case .... And he says I should be seeing 40-70k so I'll take it.... Sore neck and shoulder where the seatbelt hit me.... Had a LYFT passenger w no seatbelt on who got hurt as well and she's about to get paid....

Soo time to go car shopping... Again... Hell I only had the 7 series for about 10 months.... But shyt happens... Oh we'll just grateful it wasn't my fault at all...

Before and after....


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

Glad your alright but why are you driving rideshare (Lyft no less) with a 7 series. Hopefully the pax won’t go after you as well.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

It was Lyft Lux, and only paid 11k for the 7 series... Was bought just for rideshare.... Have made well over that back with it in 10 months so... There's that... As for the passenger she's covered under LYFT'S umbrella passenger policy so im good... and the accident was not my fault regardless...truck driver got cited... He took out 2 cars... Mine and the side swiped another...


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

Dekero said:


> It was Lyft Lux, and only paid 11k for the 7 series... Was bought just for rideshare.... Have made well over that back with it in 10 months so... There's that... As for the passenger she's covered under LYFT'S umbrella passenger policy so im good... and the accident was not my fault regardless...truck driver got cited... He took out 2 cars... Mine and the side swiped another...


No matter what you pay for a car like that first repair wipes out any profit. I was in the automotive field for over 15 years. That audio amp goes out and there goes 2500 bucks.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dam. U lucky big time. To walk away no injuries. Must be ur sterling personality saved u? 🥳 how bad pax hurt? No seat belt??? Well, that hurt......


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Damn, man... And if my memory serves me correct, I believe you bought the BMW with proceeds from another accident?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

This is the guy making 40% in tips.

All I know for certain is that we've been shown a pic of a wrecked BMW.

A 3 year old 7 series for 11k?

Truck driver at fault? Have they conducted interviews, looked at the data recorder?

Hit you at 60mph? Oh really. A semi moving 5mph could do that.

I've a feeling this story is just beginning.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uh oh.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OldBay said:


> This is the guy making 40% in tips.
> 
> All I know for certain is that we've been shown a pic of a wrecked BMW.
> 
> ...


Yeah cuz I made it all up.... U r so right...

Apparently you can't read.. cuz I never claimed 40% , and the car was 8 years old...


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

That the same car the OP been driving on if you compared all of his other BMW pictures. The ones in his garage as well. 
Unless he has a fantasy of following that particular car and that particular model like a movie star on social media it be shooting a rather long bow.



Dekero said:


> It was Lyft Lux, and only paid 11k for the 7 series... Was bought just for rideshare.... Have made well over that back with it in 10 months so... There's that... As for the passenger she's covered under LYFT'S umbrella passenger policy so im good... and the accident was not my fault regardless...truck driver got cited... He took out 2 cars... Mine and the side swiped another...


You can probably afford to get a diesel hybrid merc benz taxi spec now with the payout. They give you a brand new one if you hit 1 million miles on it & single driver.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Are you going to fake more injuries like last time to maximize payout?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uh oh.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Well driving Wednesday morning... I had the thrill of being plowed thru by a semi from old Dominion truck line doing about 60 mph .. the BMW is done... But!! It's not my fault and I assure you I will be purchasing a better replacement at their expense .. already got an attorney on the case .... And he says I should be seeing 40-70k so I'll take it.... Sore neck and shoulder where the seatbelt hit me.... Had a LYFT passenger w no seatbelt on who got hurt as well and she's about to get paid....
> 
> Soo time to go car shopping... Again... Hell I only had the 7 series for about 10 months.... But shyt happens... Oh we'll just grateful it wasn't my fault at all...
> 
> ...


Just grateful you still got your life and health De. Maybe you should've got the cheaper breaks... &#128517;


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Damage doesn't look all that bad. 
I would look into a buyback option from the insurance. 
If the frame isn't too far out of whack id consider rebuilding it. 
Throw some Rear fenders, bumper, hood and lights. 
Most is bolt on panels. 
Sell it to some kid as a drift car.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> Are you going to fake more injuries like last time to maximize payout?


Wow you know me....well of course I am... And if you ever get in an accident and don't maximize your settlement your an idiot.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Hoping the sarcasm power level was set to high for that one.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just grateful you still got your life and health De. Maybe you should've got the cheaper breaks... &#128517;


Now that's some funny shyt.... Lol good one... Yeah not happy about that loss at all.... But they will be paying for those as well...



Iann said:


> Damage doesn't look all that bad.
> I would look into a buyback option from the insurance.
> If the frame isn't too far out of whack id consider rebuilding it.
> Throw some Rear fenders, bumper, hood and lights.
> ...


Sadly just the 2 rear quarter panels price out at $2700 each.. and the rear bumper reinforcement is $900, taillights list at $1k... I'm sure it's toasted.... None of that includes any labor or damage to the driveability like driveshaft and exhaust. Nope they can pay it off... I've already started the shopping for DIRTY BYRD 3.0... AS I call my cars...

Thinking either a '14 BMW 550i, 16 MKZ HYBRID, Or an Infinity QX 60... And I'm leaning hard on the qx for lux and XL platform compatibility...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> Are you going to fake more injuries like last time to maximize payout?


That's the American way, isn't it? :whistling:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OldBay said:


> This is the guy making 40% in tips.
> 
> All I know for certain is that we've been shown a pic of a wrecked BMW.
> 
> ...


Here you go Oldgay....

I didn't want to disappoint you..

So I went out Tonite and knocked out a good 43% tip just for you.... Work alot harder and you too can successfully make it happen....


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

You lucky boss. 
Any citation for you the passenger not wearing seatbelt?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

2starDriver said:


> You lucky boss.
> Any citation for you the passenger not wearing seatbelt?


Not required in Tennessee... So it's all good.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Sorry that happened to you man. It looks like you will turn it into an advantage though and get some time off too. Still a shame to see that nice Beemer end up that way.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Well driving Wednesday morning... I had the thrill of being plowed thru by a semi from old Dominion truck line doing about 60 mph .. the BMW is done... But!! It's not my fault and I assure you I will be purchasing a better replacement at their expense .. already got an attorney on the case .... And he says I should be seeing 40-70k so I'll take it.... Sore neck and shoulder where the seatbelt hit me.... Had a LYFT passenger w no seatbelt on who got hurt as well and she's about to get paid....
> 
> Soo time to go car shopping... Again... Hell I only had the 7 series for about 10 months.... But shyt happens... Oh we'll just grateful it wasn't my fault at all...
> 
> ...


Even empty 60mph with a semi rear ending you kills your passenger and most likely you. 
Unless you were doing like 58 miles per hour.

Force equals mass times speed(or acceleration). 
Empty a box trailer 53" with sleeper tractor is between 32,000lbs and 37,000lbs. Fully loaded to max legal weight you are talking 80,000lbs.

Example I like to give is, if you see an intact dead dear on the road or roadside it was hit by a passenger vehicle of average size. 
Parts... Larger vehicle, possibly commercial transport (bus) or RV. 
Looks like a murder seen where the dead were exploded out in a cone shaped spray pattern... Semi truck.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dam, I want a tip like that.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Here you go Oldgay....
> 
> I didn't want to disappoint you..
> 
> ...


Manages a $90 trip with a totalled car.

The clown is strong in this one.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Manages a $90 trip with a totalled car.
> 
> The clown is strong in this one.


Oooorrr Maybe just maybe... The clown you speak of isn't a broke ass Uber driver and actually took out his wife's 2017 Mercedes SUV... Ummmm just maybe...you should step off and slow ya roll till you know your goal??? Go hate on someone sleeping in their Prius doing this gig putz.... Cuz I'm not that guy... I've got my shyt handled and seriously don't need your assistance.... While it seems u think I do.... Please put me on ignore.... And ohhh shut the .... Up....thx


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Glad to see you walked away from the accident without anything worse


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

idk. If something happened to my ride i don't think I'd WANT the wife unit car RS enabled. Its a precious prius.  Nope, nope and nope.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> idk. If something happened to my ride i don't think I'd WANT the wife unit car RS enabled. Its a precious prius.  Nope, nope and nope.


Precious like a zirconia diamond...



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Even empty 60mph with a semi rear ending you kills your passenger and most likely you.
> Unless you were doing like 58 miles per hour.
> 
> Force equals mass times speed(or acceleration).
> ...


Never said I was sitting still... Come on people have some common sense... We were in traffic.... Good Lord... Is this elementary school.... Do I have to do a damn court diagram of the accident.... Semi hit BMW, BMW DEAD, I'm bout to get paid. What part of that is confusing?



Matt101980 said:


> No matter what you pay for a car like that first repair wipes out any profit. I was in the automotive field for over 15 years. That audio amp goes out and there goes 2500 bucks.


And this would be why I do my own maintenance.... If I couldn't.. then I completely agree not worth it.. but for example.. I did all the rotors and brakes and only spent $380... Gotta have some maintenance skills if your in the rideshare game...


----------

